# Do you remember ...?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Then suggest the next one

I will start

Your first kiss?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Where you were on 9/11


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes...I was at work and they let us go home.


Do you remember who taught you how to drive?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, my dad taught me when I was 15. Then I took driver's ed in high school.

Your first pet?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah, a pretty neurotic dog. I think we made it worse.

21st night of September?


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

Ba dee ya


The last time you were in pain?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

The last time you weren't in pain?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

right now 

when they used to put toys in cereals?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes! I remember opening the box upside down since the toy was usually at the bottom.


AOL dial up?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Starcut83 said:


> Yes! I remember opening the box upside down since the toy was usually at the bottom.


 Those crafty devils! You beat them at their own game though. :lol



> AOL dial up?


 Yes. I do remember "Goodbye!" just as I hit send on my emails or a forum post I'd been working on for 2 hours.

When WWF wresting was real?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Those crafty devils! You beat them at their own game though. :lol
> 
> Yes. I do remember "Goodbye!" just as I hit send on my emails or a forum post I'd been working on for 2 hours.
> 
> When WWF wresting was real?




Yes. I remember my friend growing up was really into it and we would play WWF wrestling video games.

The original Diablo game with all the active chat channels that felt like chat rooms more than an in game chat and the duping of items?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No...do remember old school AOL chat rooms though.

Do you remember Pagers?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My dad used one for work. My brother had one in high school years. Thinking back I thought it was pointless for him since your average teenager will not have quick access to a phone unless they're home. It was strictly just a tool to not having your parent answer when your friend calls. And portable phones were rather uncommon unless you're a big shot business man. 

The very first home telephone in your memory?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes...and its giant, wonky cord that always got tangled.


Do you remember what the first concert you attended?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes, but I'm not telling. It's embarrassing. 

Do you remember the name of your kindergarten teacher?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I think it was Ms. Adams

Do you remember the first time you rode a bike


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes! Fondly. It was the SNES one. My friend let me borrow his SNES and I would wake up every morning and go downstairs and start playing. 



Do you remember your very first friend you ever had?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I do not.


Do you remember your first family vacation?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Kind of. My grandma took me and my friend to Las Vegas when we were about 10-12 years old. That was really the only "family" vacation I've been on.

Do remember any memories from Kindergarten?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nothing specific....all I know is my school years were not fun.


Do you remember when MTV played music videos?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes... But we never had it, just saw it at friend houses. 

When smarties came in a cylindrical tube with a plastic lid?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Yes, damn that’s a long time ago, loved it!

Do you remember what you were doing when Michael Jackson died?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes, it was on the same day I had an interview with some random market research company. 

Do you remember playing snake on a Nokia phone?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

I do, it was very addictive and I'm in my 30s. It was the only thing to do on your phone, other than use it as a phone. 

Do you remember when dvds replaced videos? I remember paying £20 for one dvd. The first dvd I ever bought was final destination (the first film).


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't remember exactly when.

Do you remember these...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No, I've never used that or been in a bathroom with one.

Do you remember racks of cassette tapes at the music store?


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes

Do you remember what you did when you came home from school?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yep…not much of anything…just like now!


Do you remember AOL chat rooms?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't remember those at all; wondering what I've missed out on 🙂

Do you remember when you didn't used to have to pick up 🐕🐶 doggy doo? There was a guy on Dragons den the other day who basically had a tennis ball sliced half way down the middle; that ain't gonna work unless the dogs always eating fibre 😁


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes. 

Do you remember stringing monkey nuts together and hanging them from trees for the squirrels?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Do you remember what you did last summer?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yea, mostly posted a bunch of **** here. lol. Honestly, I didn't do **** all summer. Except got my vaccine in June.

Do you remember your most recent past life?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't believe in that stuff 

Do you remember playing the game Operation? The next surgery I have I shall ask the surgeon if we can play a game so I can see if they're any good lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I remember it being advertised on tv a lot

Do you remember recording your favorite tv shows on vhs tapes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sure do! Also used to record songs off of the radio on cassette tapes…good times!


Do you remember the old Dial up modems and the sounds they made?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

alwaysrunning said:


> Do you remember these...
> 
> 
> View attachment 148113


A restaurant my parents took me to since I was a baby, used to have one of these for a long time. Had to look up how they work since the idea seemed unsanitary to me. From what I understand, if used properly the dirty portion of the towel get stored away to be laundered later. So not as bad as I thought. I had thought they were on a loop and you'd be drying your hands where someone else dried theirs that day.



Citrine79 said:


> Do you remember the old Dial up modems and the sounds they made?


Yeah or at least I remember the sound someone would hear if they tried to use the phone while someone else was on the internet. 

Do you remember SimCity?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. I played 2000 and 3000 a lot as a kid. But moved onto The Sims franchise once they came out. I never played any of the latter ones since I was probably too old for game by then. Last Sim City game I played was the one on mobile in recent years. 

Your favorite childhood toy or playthings?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Not really.


Do you remember when MTV had VJ’s and played music videos?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, but I preferred when it switched to a show-based format in the early '90s. That was some great stuff.

Do you remember when Garbage Pail Kids cards were first out?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Do you remember Beanie Babies?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Do you remember pogs?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

> alwaysrunning said:
> Do you remember these...
> 
> 
> View attachment 148113


A restaurant my parents took me to since I was a baby, used to have one of these for a long time. Had to look up how they work since the idea seemed unsanitary to me. From what I understand, if used properly the dirty portion of the towel get stored away to be laundered later. So not as bad as I thought. I had thought they were on a loop and you'd be drying your hands where someone else dried theirs that day.

They do look like just go around and around  



slyfox said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you remember pogs?


I don't remember. Some kind of toy? Like a pogo stick? I'm gonna have to google it after this 😆

Do you remember Tab Clear?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

alwaysrunning said:


> I don't remember. Some kind of toy? Like a pogo stick? I'm gonna have to google it after this 😆
> 
> Do you remember Tab Clear?


Milk caps (game) - Wikipedia 










At least in the US they were briefly popular with kids in the early 90s. There were also heavier pieces called slammers that were used in a game. Kinda wish they were still around, because it seems like they'd be a good way to make mini pieces of art.
------------------------------------------------------
No on tab clear. I remember Crystal Pepsi though. Not sure if they were from the same time period.

Do you remember show and tell in school? Not sure if this is mostly an American thing


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes I remember…I never had anything fun or interesting though.


Do you remember what the first concert you attended was?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I have it written down, although not accurately but i believe it was for Apenino in 2008. One of my friends in school who was really into music told us about it and we went as a group. It was the only time ive been in an indoors theatre for a concert, although i vaguely remember we got up and stood at the front toward the end.

Do you remember


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Nope

Do you remember the time ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup

Do you remember the first place you lived?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Do you remember the first place you lived?


I have little flashes of memory, but that was decades ago. I was migrated out of my birth state before I was three, eventually moving to New Hampshire in the '70s. I remember playing with McDonald's toys, and sitting in grass. If I were to spend a lot of time, I am sure I would slowly stumble upon more memories but it would take some effort. I do remember a lot after that, but that is a culmination of a few years.

Anyone remember Zima?








I never really liked it, but it was pushed in advertisements a lot. It made a brief comeback in the US in the summers of 2017 and 2018, and I purchased a six pack out of curiosity, I still did not like it very much. I think Japan still sells it, if I ever visit Japan I will have it again to remind myself how much I did not particularly enjoy it much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, I remember it. I have only really ever been a social drinker so if everyone was drinking something, I would have rather had something like Zima or a wine cooler of some kind. Once everyone started getting a bit buzzed, they were way less likely to notice that I wasn't drinking much. The flavor wasn't bad.


Do you remember the first time you drove?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I remember the first time I drove my father's car - but not the first time I actually drove.

Do you remember your first kiss? (because I can't)

(just saw that was actually the first question on this thread - but it's been ages)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah. My first kiss was probably the most pleasant of all the pleasant memories I had of my teens. I felt like I had no business with a girl so beautiful. I probably didn't but she seemed to like me so...

DYR a time you spent a lot of time, money and effort on something that was absolutely useless when it was all said and done?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…that would be college for me. Picked the wrong school and the wrong major resulting in a worthless degree which I got nothing out of. I don’t work in the field my degree is in, never did. The field I work in now…is the same one I worked jobs in while in college. 


Do you remember what the inside of your high school looks like?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sort of. I didn't actually spend a lot of time in high school because most of my later school years were spent in a private school. I think I spent like half a year in public school in 7th grade and that was all. The bullying and the insanity was too much and fortunately, my dad had gotten a better job in a different state and we just completely left the area. I wouldn't say the rest of my school years were productive but they were certainly more pleasant.

DYR the first time you ate a chicken sandwich?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It was probably the one from burger king when I was a kid. I just remember thinking this burger looks weird and I chomp it down. 

Do you remember the first time you ate a taco?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I do not. But tacos were always like the "real food" version of candy to me. It didn't make sense that anything that wasn't candy tastes that good.

DYR your reaction to the OJ verdict?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

No as a European and probably ignorant at that time I didn't know who he was, actually I still don't (only the name rings a bell). I looked him now and I remember seeing his face in Naked Gun.

DYR the last time you cried while listening to music?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes, I get emotional to music all the time.

Do you remember the internet storm that was Kony 2012?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, it was crazy. And then the organizer appeared on Oprah. Then had a public freakout in the nude.. yeesh.

Do you remember the 21st night of September?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I might.

DYR when Michael Jackson did the Moonwalk for the first time and everybody went crazy?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

No but I have seen it on video

DYR where you were or what you were doing when the news of Michael Jackson's dead surfaced?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

To be honest, no. I was never really a big MJ fan. EDIT - I mean, I do remember that he died and I heard about it. I just don't remember the exact moment or what I was doing. EDIT 2 - And when I say "everybody went crazy" I don't just mean on TV. I mean EVERYBODY went crazy for MJ everywhere. 

Do you remember the first time you ate pizza?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I vaguely remember eating the "homemade" stuff that my mom used to make. Homemade = those Chef Boyardee pizza kits.

DYR the first TV show that you watched?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I do not.

Do you remember when there were more AOL CDs than there were computers?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, they were everywhere, I remember using them as frisbees and ninja stars. In the winter I would use them to scrape the ice off my windshield 🤣

Do you remember when phonebooths were common?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. I usually only used them when I was in a bind (stuck somewhere and in need of help). I have some pretty clear memories of being stuck somewhere and in need of help and frantically searching for a payphone.

Do you remember the first video game you played?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

One of the below. I don't remember which. 

I just remember my little cousin got a sega genesis and nintendo for his birthday and they invited us over to play them.





























Do you remember the first time you swam or tried to swim?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Vaguely. I remember thinking I wouldn't be able to swim but actually pretty much was a fish after a few minutes. I never learned to swim laps or anything though.

Do you remember the day after 9/11? What about the day before? Can you remember what you did the day before 9/11?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't remember much if anything the day before or after.

Do you remember when there used to be a meter reader who actually came to your residence to read the electric meter?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I am sure there was one. I just never saw them. 

DYR your first bike?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No…I do not.


Do you remember going to Blockbuster video?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes, I went there once or twice as a kid to look at video games, I think.

Do you remember seeing teenagers listening to music with CD players and headphones?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. It was a big deal back then.

Do you remember when cars had carburetors?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

The first family car I can remember was a 56 Buick so yeah I remember when all cars had carburetors. Maybe some foreign cars were fuel injected I don't know.

Do you remember Ames department stores?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes….enjoyed shopping there and miss the days when there were more options outside of the big box stores.


Do you remember taping songs off of the radio?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My brother did that a lot and made boxes of casette mixtapes (when mixtapes are actually physical tapes). I never really saw it worth the hassle as I see him doing it even as a kid. 


Do you remember having sat on one of these?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If you mean sitting on a couch (in general) yeah. I used to live on the couch (more or less).

Do you remember the last time you just pigged out and ate as much as you wanted?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't specifically, no

Do you remember the moment when you realized that Jerry Springer had gone from a Semi-respectable talkshow to trash TV?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I always thought he was a nut.

Do you remember "New" Coke and what a disaster that was?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I never liked Coke.

Do you remember being irrationally frustrated by the Rubik's Cube and throwing it across the room?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes!!!!


Do you remember friendship bracelets?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I think so, yeah, girls used to make them at school.

Do you remember the infestation of so-called "reply girls" on YouTube?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. Never heard of it. Just now looked it up and although it doesn't surprise me that people did that, I don't remember ever seeing it. But I have never been someone who watched the absolute biggest youtube channel. To put it another way, I could not tell you who the most popular youtubers are right now or who they have ever been because I don't think I ever watched any of them. Most of them seem totally inane and boring so I have no idea how they get millions of subs and so forth. 

Do you remember the collapse of The Soviet Union?


----------



## watchful1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Cletis said:


> Yes
> 
> Where you were on 9/11


 I was seeing my graphic design guy watching what I thought was some strange video that he found and was altering for an ad. I looked at it and said, “where’d you find that.” He said “the news” and I asked from how long ago and he estimated it had been 5 minutes. Then I realized what I was looking at so I asked if they had said anything about it and at that point the assumption was it was a private plane and the accident was caused by pilot error. It was just chaos in NYC at that point. Then when the second plane hit we were all staring at TV screens in our help center. My phone rang and the CIO wanted to know what we had done online that was killing our Internet access - I was in charge of our e-commerce team. I asked if he had seen the news. He said no so I suggested he go into a conference room and watch any news channel plus he should tell everyone to go to a breakroom and stop streaming it to every computer. He called me back in 5-10 minutes and asked what I thought we should do. I told him to send everyone home - no one was working anyway and it was possible that we were now in a state of war. Everyone should be with their families and a couple of people were trying to check to see if schools had closed. Only happy it wasn’t a war!


----------



## watchful1 (Jun 8, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. Never heard of it. Just now looked it up and although it doesn't surprise me that people did that, I don't remember ever seeing it. But I have never been someone who watched the absolute biggest youtube channel. To put it another way, I could not tell you who the most popular youtubers are right now or who they have ever been because I don't think I ever watched any of them. Most of them seem totally inane and boring so I have no idea how they get millions of subs and so forth.
> 
> Do you remember the collapse of The Soviet Union?


yes, I spent half my childhood in Berlin so for me it was more about the collapse of the Berlin Wall which happened first - I think a year or 2 before but it signaled the end of the Soviet Union for those of us who had lived with it. It was a little scary because while it was good news, what would happen next? It took many years to assimilate East Germany back into one Germany. The disparity in life style was tremendous.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Do you remember Shell Suits? I think that's how they were spelled or shellsuits


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, never wore one myself though.

Do you remember when MTV showed music videos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Do you remember that time when Hulk Hogan got his mustache shaved off?


----------



## DejaVuToo (10 mo ago)

No, but I'll look it up.

Do you remember that time the whole world shut down?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, 2020.

Do you remember the last time you felt lonely?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…pretty much happens on a daily basis. 


Do you remember going to Blockbuster video?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, although due to location I went more often for video rentals to other stores such as our local supermarket.

Do you remember Pogo Bal?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Hmm... looks familiar, but I never owned one.

Remember Google Glass? Ever met someone who had them on? Apparently people who had them on were called "glassholes" for some reason.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't remember. I shall have to Google it as I never heard of it. 

Do you remember the phrase "don't have a cow man"?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep.

Do you remember when everyone was wearing Skidz?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Noperuno.

Do you remember your first crush?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep. 😍

Do you remember landline phones?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Yeah, even have personal experience with rotary dials. Shocking, I'm sure.

Do you remember what it felt like to be a kindergartener?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Do you remember using pay phones?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Last time I used a pay phone was around 2017-18. I saw one the other day and a big bin had been put in it for some reason.

Do you remember having a toilet in your garden that you pulled a chain down to flush it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No 

Do you remember report cards in school?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

haha yeah and how afraid of my parents I was.


Do you remember what you did for fun as a young kid in summers off school?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Generally. I did everything I could do for fun during the Summer. I can't even believe I ever had that much energy.

DYR the names of random kids you went to school with that you hardly ever even spoke to?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. I was unsettingly good at knowing and remembering names of a lot of classmates like this. To the point I had to remember to hide it and pretend I don't remember them, when people realized it was weird of me that I knew their names. Eventually I pretended so well that I ended up offending people of names I should know. Because they think I see them as unimportant and people start mistaken me for being stuck-up. I ended up doing the opposite again, and I ended up creeping people out again when I remember them. That's when I realized no matter which way I go, there will always be people who will be unhappy with it. Nowadays, I don't have this problem, because I am actually not as good now at remembering names. 

Do you remember your favorite childhood toy?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know if I ever had a permanent favorite. I would like something for a while then move on to something more exciting as I got a little bit older. I do remember hauling around a panda plushie everywhere when I was really young so maybe that's it since it stuck with me.

Do you remember your first baby crush?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

No.

Do you remember when you were young and you'd done something wrong and other kids would go " um, or uum " 😆


----------

